# Poulan Wild Thing not starting



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Poulan Wild Thing chainsaw. It has spark, compression and I just rebuilt the carburetor. I can't get it to start. I even tried starting fluid and got nothing. Any idea what to try next? Appreciate any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How much compression?

Check the flywheel key make sure the timing is correct, or a massive air leak into the crankcase will also prevent start up, even with a prime.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have a compression tester. Is there any other way to see if I have a leak? How do you check timing? I am new to small engine repair.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You really need a compression gauge to know for sure, but one way I use is to put about 1/2 oz of oil in the cylinder and pull the rope slowly to distribute it. I then install the spark plug and prime the engine with a little fuel, if it starts up and run until the oil is used up, then it's safe to assume that your compression is too low.

To check the timing, you need to remove the flywheel and inspect the timing key, use the rope trick described though out this forum to hold the engine when removing the flywheel nut.

Visually inspect all the areas where the crankcase is bolted together, as well as the crankshaft seals and where the carburetor and insulator attach to make sure there are no obvious leaks.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I put a compression tester on the saw last night and it was reading about 70-80psi. I did the oil trick and the compression jumped up to about 120-130psi and became almost impossible to pull start. I guess I need to replace the rings. This will be a learning experience. I will keep you posted.


----------

